# Das erste mal Holland.



## lute (20. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Boardies.

Meine Kollegen und ich habe uns für dafür entschieden, das erste mal für einen Tag in NL den Hechten und Barschen im September nach zu stellen. 
Vorgestellt habe ich mir dabei das Angeln an einem typischen Polder, wie man sie aus den Matze Koch Filmen kennt, sind aber auch für andere Optionen offen.
Wir kommen aus Düsseldorf und Umgebung und würden dabei gerne möglichst grenznah Angeln. 
Nun wissen wir überhaupt nicht, wo wir einen geeigneten Polder finden, geschweige denn wo wir an unsere Erlaubniskarte kommen. So wie ich das raus gelesen habe, braucht man den "VISpas" und dann noch eine Erlaubniskarte für das gewählte Gewässer?

Es wäre super, wenn ihr mir ein Gewässer welches unseren Kriterien entspricht empfehlen könnt und uns erklärt, wo wir die benötigten Unterlagen bekommen.

MfG
Lute


----------



## Wegberger (20. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Hallo,

ich lesen und schlau machen:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/

Erstmal die Grundlagen des Nachbarn zum Thema Angel kapieren und alles andere ergibt sich aus diesem Wissen.


----------



## lute (20. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Und ich dachte Angeln wäre in Deutschland kompliziert...
Also brauche ich nur den VISpas und darf damit an allen Gewässern welche in der Liste eingetragen sind angeln, wobei aber jeder Verband für seine Gewässer eigene Bestimmungen hat? Trotzdem teilen sich alle Verbände einen VISpas? Ich finde das alles sehr verwirrend.
Der Teil leuchtet mir auch nicht so ganz ein. 
Zitat:"Alle diese Dokumente, bis auf den kleinen VISpas, sind stets an eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft gebunden. Als ordentliches Vereinsmitglied erhältst du somit automatisch einen VISPas."


----------



## Wegberger (20. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Hallo,

so wie ich das verstanden habe:

Gilt der Vispass:

- einmal für die Gewässer deines niederländischen Vereins (weil mit dem Vispass wirst du Mitglied in einem regionalen Verein)
+
- alle Gewässer, die von den anderen niederländischen Vereinen für Vispass-Besitzer freigegeben sind.

Und dieses kannst du auf der Karte dann sehen ..... die Gewässerabschnitte die für Vispass Besitzer NL-Weit freigegeben sind.


----------



## lute (20. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Aha, also habe ich das doch richtig verstanden, dass ich Mitglied in einem Verein werden muss um an einen Vispas zu kommen, zumindest an den "Großen". Liege ich recht in der Annahme, dass diese dann keine Jahresbeiträge verlangen? Würde irgendwie keinen Sinn für einmal-Touristen machen.


----------



## Wegberger (20. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Hallo,

lese einfach ganz rechts auf der o.g. Seite dein Reiter "Vispass" durch|wavey:


----------



## Haesel (20. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Fahre nach Holland in einen Angelladen und hole dir dort den Vispas. Du musst dort nur ein Formular ausfüllen, Zahlst ca. 45,- und bekommst den Pass per Post. Dieser wird vom Fischerei Verband versendet (wie eine EC-Karte). Du bekommst eine Quittung und diverse Unterlagen. Ab jetzt bist du automatisch Mitglied in einem regionalen Verein vor Ort des Händlers und kannst an den Vereinsgewässern kostenlos angeln. Des Weiteren hast du die Berechtigung an allen öffentlichen Gewässern, die in der Liste angegeben sind zu angeln. Diese Liste ist für ganz Holland gültig.


----------



## zanderzone (20. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Wenn du nicht Mitglied werden möchtest, kannst du dir auch ne Wochenkarte für 8 € kaufen!Gibt es in jedem Angelladen, oder auch an Poststellen!


----------



## n1c0 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht Mitglied werden möchtest, kannst du dir auch ne Wochenkarte für 8 € kaufen!Gibt es in jedem Angelladen, oder auch an Poststellen!


Wäre mir neu? |kopfkrat
Zumindest gilt die doch nicht für die öffentlichen Gewässer #c


----------



## zanderzone (25. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Klar gilt die! Machen das immer so mit meiner Freundin, falls sie mal lust hat mitzuangeln!


----------



## Buxxel (25. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Kaufen kannst du ihn auch in Erkrath ( www.germantackle.de), da hab ich Ihn für 50€ bekommen.

Und dann visplanner.nl oder die App VISPlanner aufs Handy ziehen, dann siehst du, wo du Angeln DARFST, voll easy.

Diese Seite dazu war auch sehr hilfreich: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de

Gruß aus ME,

Buxxel


----------



## CKBW (25. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

Oder ihr Fahrt nach Roermond zur VVV, kauft euch da die Limburgvergunning für eine Woche Zahlt Zehn euro, und dürft in ganz Limburg an den Öffentlichen Gewässern Angeln, nur nicht an den Vereingewässern. 

aber in Limburg gibts leider keine Polder......


----------



## L4rs (25. August 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*

VVV gibt auch Jahreskarten damit kann man unendlich viele Gewässer beangeln ...

LG Lars


----------



## lute (7. September 2014)

*AW: Das erste mal Holland.*



CKBW schrieb:


> Oder ihr fahrt nach Roermond zur VVV, kauft euch da die Limburgvergunning für eine Woche Zahlt Zehn euro, und dürft in ganz Limburg an den Öffentlichen Gewässern Angeln, nur nicht an den Vereingewässern.
> 
> aber in Limburg gibts leider keine Polder......



Erst mal danke für die ganzen tips. Genau das haben wir gemacht und dann am zuidplas vom ufer aus geangelt. Barsch ging vom ufer aus sehr gut, für hecht und zander braucht man wohl ein boot. Es waren auch auffällig viele schleppangler auf dem wasser. Was kann man eigentlich allgemein in dem see gut fangen? irgendwie haben wir darüber überhaupt nichts im internet. gefunden.


----------

